# Apple scale



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 2, 2001)

I've seen more branch loss this year on the apples then ever in my short time in the feild. Is anyone else seeing it?


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Aug 6, 2001)

hey john, you sure it is scale? anyway you work at a country club too and i have scale on every tree species imaginable, i think it might be related to the amount of nitrogen that is applied to the turf and the trees take alot of it in and become infested with scale . what do you think? John


----------

